

Off My Lawn - garrettdimon
http://www.zeldman.com/2011/11/18/it-is-not-ironic/

======
aMoniker
I'm very nearly certain that the first half-dozen or so of his examples quite
neatly fit the definition of irony.

His ultimate point may be valid, but his lexicon isn't.

